# Cracked windshield...



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Has anyone had their windshield replaced? I came out to my car the other morning and this crack was waiting for me. I remember something hitting fairly hard last week on the highway but there wasn't any mark right after. I have USAA insurance, they work directly with Safelite, does my windshield get replaced with an OEM windshield? I've fortunately never had to repair auto glass until now.










Here's the car, it's still stock.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

In NY, we are allowed by law to take the vehicle to any shop we wish for repair. The insurance company cannot limit or specify a specific shop or cause you to not receive benefit because you don't use their shop. 
Not sure if it is the same where you are, but if USAA will cover the bill, maybe have the windscreen done at the dealer, just to ensure you get either Sekurit or Vitro glass. Both are OEM. Sekurit is a long time supplier of glass to VW, and VITRO is the alternate. Same exact part, manufactured on the same tools, just for a different label. As is very common with auto manufacturing.
If not, maybe ask at safelite if you can have OEM glass. They may just say yes. If they say no, perhaps then offer that you would be willing to pay the balance of whatever the part is to 'upgrade' to OEM glass.


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

That crack is very common on the Beetle. I think there's a whole thread on it. Mine has it too. It goes straight down and then off to one side. I dont think it was caused by anything hitting it. Stress crack is the word that gets thrown around allot.


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

If you talk to your insurance and request OEM glass they will likely request a quote. VW MSRP is $414.68 your local dealer make have a markup on that. Aftermarket glass tends to be distorted in the corners and bottom from what I have read.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Welp, I'm usually good at searching first. 

I'm off to the dealer in an hour to have them take a look at it. I had a feeling when I first saw it that it wasn't caused by a rock/etc., and now I see others have extremely similar cracks. My deductible is $500 even if it's glass-related unlike other insurance policies so I'm going to do all that I can to get it covered by VW.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just to provide some more info, P/N 5C5-845-011 has been dropped it is the front glass for the beetle. Check the P/N on your glass, if it matches you may have a case on VW to replace it. Its currently on outlet for $49!!!! http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=5C5-845-011&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=216177


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm on my third windshield, I think it's just a right of passage for owning one of these :-(

posted using tapatalk


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Anything special I need to do to get mine to crack Mine is scratched and I would love a swap but the local price is closer to $1000 installed without insurance.



drtechy said:


> I'm on my third windshield, I think it's just a right of passage for owning one of these :-(
> 
> posted using tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Verebs1 said:


> Just to provide some more info, P/N 5C5-845-011 has been dropped it is the front glass for the beetle. Check the P/N on your glass, if it matches you may have a case on VW to replace it. Its currently on outlet for $49!!!! http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=5C5-845-011&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=216177


$50?! Hell, let's stock up folks!


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Well unfortunately for me, if you look at the crack, there's a tiny little ding right below the black stripe at the top, so no go with VW since they say it was a rock. I guess it was, but apparently these windshields are just pretty weak in that area initially anyways.

Dunno what part # mine is, it's a Vitro though. Got insurance/Safelite to cover/order OEM glass, still waiting to hear back from them. Tempted to cancel my claim, order a couple of those $50 windshields and have someone install it.  Regardless, I know I definitely need to pay a little more for $0 glass deductible on my policy.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

38 pieces left in stock


----------



## uberspeed (Jul 13, 2003)

Hello - I also have USAA, and they actually just approved an oem windshield replacement for my '13 GLI today; my dealer charges $545 for the windshield.


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

uberspeed said:


> Hello - I also have USAA, and they actually just approved an oem windshield replacement for my '13 GLI today; my dealer charges $545 for the windshield.


Is that installed? It's more than 100 over MPRP


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

homerdash said:


> Well unfortunately for me, if you look at the crack, there's a tiny little ding right below the black stripe at the top, so no go with VW since they say it was a rock. I guess it was, but apparently these windshields are just pretty weak in that area initially anyways.
> 
> Dunno what part # mine is, it's a Vitro though. Got insurance/Safelite to cover/order OEM glass, still waiting to hear back from them. Tempted to cancel my claim, order a couple of those $50 windshields and have someone install it.  Regardless, I know I definitely need to pay a little more for $0 glass deductible on my policy.


Nice work. 
Vitro is the same as the Sekurit.
I was actually disappointed my Beetle didn't have Sekurit glass, simply because my Marina Blue 71 obviously has Sekurit.
But Vitro is a very large supplier of automotive glass. VW, like most manufacturers have more than one supplier as a fail safe. If say Sekurit were to have supply chain issues. Vitro should in theory still be able to deliver. And vice versa, etc..


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

lmgarza85 said:


> That crack is very common on the Beetle. I think there's a whole thread on it. Mine has it too. It goes straight down and then off to one side. I dont think it was caused by anything hitting it. Stress crack is the word that gets thrown around allot.


Yeah, whole thread. Stick with the original thread instead of starting your own. We don't need 12 threads on the same subject (like for the side window issue). That got obnoxious. Does anyone know how to use a forum? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-on-2012-Beetle&highlight=cracked+windshield


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

wife has this exact crack on hers...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MKV Aaron said:


> wife has this exact crack on hers...


You are all cracked. 

Nothing like searching for important information on 6 different threads...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> You are all cracked.
> 
> Nothing like searching for important information on 6 different threads...


Important information? It's a cracked windshield, not much information here, replace it...done. lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Important information? It's a cracked windshield, not much information here, replace it...done. lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Well, apparently it's an ongoing theme, much like the side window issue. It would seem that it is fairly common, and not due to projectiles hitting it, which is to be expected.


----------

